# Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen



## Salmoniden-Fan (24. September 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin leider mal wieder auf der Suche nach einer brauchbaren Spinnrolle.
Zuletzt habe ich, nach vielen Positiven Berichten hier und auch woanders, mein Glück bei Daiwa versucht.

Zuerst habe ich mir eine Freams 3000A zugelegt. Guter Eindruck beim Trockenkurbeln. Unter leichter Last (Köderdruck beim Spinnfischen) hat die Rolle aber bei jeder Umkehr der Spulenhubrichtung ein deutlich spürbares Klacken erzeugt. Habe die Rolle dann eingeschickt. Als die Rolle dann nach 8 (!!) Wochen noch nicht zurück war, habe ich mir eine Caldia 3000A zugelegt, da es Richtung Angelurlaub ging. 2 Tage später kam die Freams auch wieder zurück und beide Rollen kamen mit.
Leider zeigen beide Rollen, die schon einmal eingeschickte Freams und die Caldia, auch das oben geschilderte Problem.
Beim Spinnfischen resultiert das Klacken bei der Spulenhubumkehr in ein durchgehendes "Rattern". Absolut indiskutabel für eine Spinnrolle.

Nachdem beide Rollen jetzt wieder seit 3-4 Wochen ohne Rückmeldung bei Daiwa liegen und die nächste kleine Tour ansteht, bin ich auf der Suche nach nach was anderem.

Vorher hatte ich 2x die Ryobi Applause, mit der ich eigentlich gut zufrieden war bis auf Kleinigkeiten. 

Jetzt soll es mal was werden, mit dem ich rundum zufrieden bin.

Bin für alle Vorschläge offen, nur Daiwa sollte es nicht mehr unbedingt sein. Bis 300€ dürfens sein, wenns was guten günstiger gibt, auch gut.

Lasst mal hören.

PS: Hat schonmal jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Daiwa gemacht?

Danke und Grüße
Ingo

Edit: 4000er Größe für meerforelle (Ostsee), Lachs (Norwegen) und Hecht (heimische gewässer)


----------



## Welpi (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Schau mal ins Sortiment von Okuma...mit denen bin ich bis jetzt gut gefahren (siwohl Freilaufrollen als auch Soinnrollen).


----------



## Angler9999 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Wozu soll die benutzt werden. Gewässer und Köder + gewicht?

Ich kann dir die Stradic CI4 (3000) empfehlen.
Ich kann dir auch die Sustain (2500 und 4000) empfehlen.
Die Vanquish ist ebenfalls dabei.

Für das Hechtspinnen ist die Biomaster sehr geeignet.(4000er)
Die Quantum Smoke Serie fische ich wie die o.g. auch in zwei Versionen.


Kommt also darauf an was du damit machen willst.


----------



## bombe20 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

ich habe in der genannten preisklasse keine ahnung, auch hält sich mein repertoire an spinnrollen mit ryobi applause, black arc (alt) und zalt arc in grenzen. daher kann ich die zalt arc an dieser stelle empfehlen.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Einsatzgebiet im ersten Post ergänzt.
Zalt arc ist ja wie applause, da haben beide Rollen von mir alle paar 1000 kurbelumdrehungen für einige 100 kurbelumdrehungen einen totpunkt im Getriebe wo langsames (an)kurbeln unmöglich ist. Warum weiß ich leider nicht.

300€ ist ja kein muss, wenn's 100€ tun auch gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Ich würde auch zur 4000er Shimano Biomaster FB raten, habe eine der ersten 2011 gekauft, seither problemlos, bei nicht gerade schonender Behandlung.
Die Serie läuft wohl aus, die letzten Rollen werden gerade abverkauft.
E-Spule und Wartungsöffnung (Ölluke) wird bei den Nachfolgemodellen auch gespart!
Ich glaube die Rolle ist Shimano zu gut gelungen, es ist auch bei Shimano nicht erwünscht, wenn jemand jahrelang die gleiche Rolle fischt!
Du kannst ja mal selbst im Net nach negativen Erfahrungen mit der Rolle suchen, du wirst nix, oder fast nix finden.

Nachtrag: Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, aber auf Anhieb gar keine 4000er FB mehr finden können. 
Einzig die 5000er CFB, welche aber eine 4000er, nur mit größerer Schnurfassung ist.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...MIiuWKz8291gIVTo0bCh3igwGEEAkYASABEgJNL_D_BwE

Jürgen


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Ich bin aktuell von den Shimano Stradics X-Aero Rollen total begeistert! Fische sie seit jetzt fast 2 Jahren in 3000er und 4000er Größe und die laufen topp! Keine Perrücken, kein Hakeln, nix!

lg Kuni


----------



## Nick*Rivers (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Wenn ich mir eine Spinnrolle kaufen würde, dann...... die neue Daiwa BG
Siehe...http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/bg16.html

Hört sich fast zu gut an#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Unter leichter Last (Köderdruck beim Spinnfischen) hat die Rolle aber bei jeder Umkehr der Spulenhubrichtung ein deutlich spürbares Klacken erzeugt.
> Leider zeigen beide Rollen, die schon einmal eingeschickte Freams und die Caldia, auch das oben geschilderte Problem.
> Beim Spinnfischen resultiert das Klacken bei der Spulenhubumkehr in ein durchgehendes "Rattern". Absolut indiskutabel für eine Spinnrolle.
> 
> PS: Hat schonmal jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Daiwa gemacht?


Der Schilderung nach würde ich auf mangelnde Schmierung tippen, die können (bzw. dürfen) das einfach nicht mehr in den Fabs ...

Ich habe die günstigeren Daiwas Legalis, Exceler und ihre besseres schwarzes Schwestermodell (neueste einfache Hardbody-AirRotor-Serien), und kann insofern ein Initialproblem feststellen: Bischen hart kurbeln und winchen und das Getriebe fängt an zu rattern und klackern, das könnte auch mit dem Umsetzgeräusch Spulenhub hinkommen. Ich schaffe das tw. schon beim Schnurauf- und Umspulen :q
Werde ich mal mit einer neuen provozieren versuchen ...

Ich kann von den Technikdetails jer auch sagen: Je günstiger, desto weniger überflüssiger Krams ist mit verbaut, z.B. die Bremse/Spulenführung. Simple is here much better! 

Aber: Ich habe das Getriebe sofort mit Nigrin-Fett vollgedrückt und Lasten von Hänger und Große Krautbüschel rauskurbeln haben nichtmal eine Verschlechterung gebracht. 
Nach dem Totalzerlegen von mehreren Daiwa-Rollen und einem neulichen Rücklaufsperrenschaden durch ganz wenig Süßwasser bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Schmierung wie bei fast allen Rollenbauern inzwischen ziemlich beschissen ist.:g

Der längere Test einer BlackArc bewußt ohne alles neu zu machen hat auch gezeigt, dass sich das werkmäßige Fett unter einiger Last und Zeit an den belasteten Stellen regelrecht zersetzt - Rücklaufsperre z.B., zu einer dünnen Plörre wird.

Also wenn es um Küstenwatfischen geht, würde ich schon in erster Linie bei einer MagSeal gedichteten Daiwa bleiben, wobei nicht die Wunderschmiere des verrosteten Öls, sondern die in der Tat vorhandenen besseren Abdichtungen unter Rotor und Großradseiten punkten. 
Allerdings gehört da zuerst kundige Handwerkerhand an die beweglichen Rollenteile ...


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige mit daiwa Problemen bin#d
Magseal und selber aufschrauben + fetten passt ja irgendwie nicht so ganz zusammen, da muss die schmierung schon selber von daiwa kommen oder die dürfen ihre Teile behalten und ich gucke mich woanders um. 2 mal nachbessern und dann gibts Geld zurück....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Du musst einfach auch mal den Standpunkt u. das Kalkül der Hersteller sehen :m
Die wollen ganz einfach, dass du bei einigem Gebrauch der Teile jährlich eine neue Rolle kaufst und deren Umsatz beflügelst ... oder alternativ rollenpreis-äquivalente Wartungen bezahlst.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Eine minimalschmierung die die rolle zumindest den garantiezeitraum überstehen lässt sollten die Hersteller aber schon leisten, sonst hagelt es Reklamationen (außer von Leuten, die das wissen und die Zeit haben, jede neue Rolle erstmal selber gebrauchsfertig zu machen)


----------



## Purist (24. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die wollen ganz einfach, dass du bei einigem Gebrauch der Teile jährlich eine neue Rolle kaufst und deren Umsatz beflügelst ... oder alternativ rollenpreis-äquivalente Wartungen bezahlst.



Nennt sich Gewinnorientierung, der Verbraucher spielt nur noch die Melkkuh. Bin ich froh momentan keine aktuelle Rolle kaufen zu müssen


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (25. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Schade. Am Sonntag die Biomaster 5000 bestellt, aber leider war die angebliche Verfügbarkeit ein "Systemfehler" und eigentlich keine Rolle mehr da.

Also geht die Suche weiter... Und ich bin genauso unschlüssig wie vorher.

Okuma habe ich mir mal angeschaut aber so richtig ein Bild konnte ich mir nicht machen.

Mit Daiwa bin ich durch nach den letzten Erfahrungen.

Zu Shimano fehlen mir eigene Erfahrungen, ein Kollege hat aktuell eine Stradic CI4 bestellt und da hat das Wormshaft 0,0 Öl oder Fett gesehen und rasselt selbst beim Trockenkurbeln. Kann ich gerne drauf verzichten.

Muss es doch wieder eine Applause (bzw. Zalt Arc, Applause gibt's ja nicht mehr) werden?

Wie sieht es mit der Abu aus? Ist da momentan was am Markt?

Was gibt es außer Daiwa, Shimano, Ryobi/Spro/..., Okuma und Abu noch an Herstellern von eventuell brauchbaren Rollen? #d

In 2 Wochen geht's ans Wasser, eine Woche noch bis zur Entscheidung...


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Schade. Am Sonntag die Biomaster 5000 bestellt, aber leider war die angebliche Verfügbarkeit ein "Systemfehler" und eigentlich keine Rolle mehr da.



Der Kollege Pirsch Hirsch hatte da vor wenigen Wochen noch mehr Glück und hat noch eine vom Gerlinger erwischt!
Da würde ich noch mal schauen!

Was robustes und von Werk garantiert gefettet, die Penn Battle 2, damit verbrennst du auch nicht so viel Geld!
Die Dinger sind in der Regel so gefettet, das es überall rausquillt!

https://www.angelplatz.de/penn-battle-ii-3000--rup247

Jürgen


----------



## bombe20 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

die biomaster habe ich bei 3, 2, 1 noch in verschiedenen ausführungen gesehen. allerdings kenne ich mich mit deren baureihen und zusatzbezeichnungen, wie fb, sw-a, xg a, ..., nicht aus. da müßtest du selber mal schauen.


----------



## geomujo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

"Wie sieht es mit der Abu aus? Ist da momentan was am Markt?"

Kommt drauf an, aber eigentlich nicht wirklich. Meine Revo MGX macht mir nach 1,5 Jahren einfach keinen Spass. Sie ist zwar solide und funktioniert so wie sie soll, das wars dann aber auch schon. Von der geteilten Gearbox/Gehäuse bin ich nicht mehr so großartig überzeugt wie noch am Anfang. Es erzeugt bei starker punktierter Last  ein Leichtes Gehäuseknacken. Dazu das noch immer zwar absolut präzise arbeitende aber dennoch sich träge anfühlende Getriebe. Mit Wobblern wenn es nicht grad Einleierteile sind kommt da keinerlei Spass auf. Ich vermute fast schon, dass es garicht mal so sehr an der hohen Übersetzung liegt denn viel mehr an einer ungünstigen Getriebeproportion und zu zähem Fett.

Die Sorön ist nun entgültig vom Markt verschwunden. Das ist eine Bank auf die man sich absolut verlassen kann. Ne Neuauflage wäre ganz nett.

In Japan gabs ja mal die alte Neos-Reihe, die ich wirklich fürchterlich fand. Eine UVP400€ Rolle dreht wie eine billig-Stradic der Vorgänger-Generation.

Ich hab mir aktuell dafür mal eine Revo Deez auf eBay aus Japan bestellt.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Abu-Garcia-reel-REVO-DEEZ/292249005806 
http://www.purefishing.jp/product/brand/abugarcia/a_reel/sp/revo/revo_deez_spinning.html
Das sind ultraleichte Vollmetallrollen auf Basis der Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme. Mal sehen ob das was ist. Sie liegt jedenfalls schonmal in Frankfurt am Flughafen.

Bei Ali (einige Experten kennen sich da ja mittlerweile perfekt aus) gibt es die niedrig übersetzte Salzwasservariante genant Revo LT 2000/2500 für etwas über 100€ im Massenabverkauf.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Abu-Garcia-REVO-LT-2000-LT2500-9-1BB-Fishing-Reel-Saltwater-6-2-1-Spinning-Reel/32831927090.html

Eine Certate wird dir wohl zu teuer sein?!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Da hat er durchaus Recht.

Gerade Penn ist einer der wenigsten, die gegen den Trend eher zu viel wie zu wenig fetten..und zwar unabhängig des Modells.


----------



## quincy73 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Also ich kann die Biomaster auf jeden Fall empfehlen,  nutze die 5000er SW, die läuft 1a. Du dürftest in der verbleibenden Zeit sicher nich fündig werden, es lohnt sich denke ich...
Die neue Stradic Ci+ hingegen enttäuscht mich da eher, sie macht schon nach nem halben Jahr Geräusche, hat wohl das ein oder andere Hängerlösen auch nicht so gut verkraftet. Großer Nachteil der Leichtbauweise! Ich war wohl nicht umsichtig genug...
Penn ist immer robust und zuverlässig, in der Regel halt etwas "gröber" konfiguriert.
Hab gute Erfahrungen mit der Slammer gemacht.
Und zu Daiwa teile ich deine Ansicht nach wiederholten Enttäuschungen...nie wieder!


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

An der Biomaster 5000 SW schreckt mich ein bisschen der riesige Kurbelknauf ab. Die normale gibt's nicht mehr als 4000er/5000er, nur als 3000er die ja eine 2500er Größe mit etwas tieferer Spule ist?!
Sustain/Technium/Twinpower/Vanquish (wobei letztere etwas teurer sind) wären auch noch Alternativen, aber dass es keine E-Spule gibt stört mich etwas, da die Rolle vom leichten Mefo-Blinkern bis zum Lachsfischen genutzt werden soll... Und wenn Null Fett dran ist und vor der Nutzung eine Wartung steht, hab ich da ehrlich gesagt wenig Lust drauf.

Was ist mit der Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme? Angeblich baugleich mit der Patriarch Pflüger, von der man eigentlich auch viel gutes hört?

Penn habe ich auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht, aber ich finde diese sehr tiefen Spulen mit nur geringem Spulenranddurchmesser etwas suboptimal. Außerdem sind die meisten eher schwer. Die Conflict sagt mir da noch am ehesten zu. Schleifgeräusche wegen zu tief gefräster Nuten helfen allerdings nicht bei der Entscheidung für Penn...

Ryobi/Spro Zalt Arc bleibt noch im Rennen, die Applause hat ja gute Dienste geleistet. Wobei die Daiwas sich schon (trocken zumindest) deutlich geschmeidiger kurbeln.

Oder doch einfach eine günstige Variante eines Herstellers und selber Hand anlegen (fetten bis der Arzt kommt)?


----------



## Angler9999 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Bei meinen Sustain´s und Biomaster sind immer E-Spulen dabei gewesen.
Bei der Vanquish nicht.

Am stabilsten ist wohl die Biomaster anzusehen. Die Sustain benutze ich für MeFo und Peenegewässer. 

Mit Geräuschen habe ich keine Probleme. 
Aus welchem Bundesland kommst du?


----------



## geomujo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

"Was ist mit der Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme? Angeblich baugleich mit der  Patriarch Pflüger, von der man eigentlich auch viel gutes hört?"

Die mustere ich gerade aus. Klapperkisten, die aber sehr weich laufen.
Baugleich mit der Pflüger - ja, aber auch "designgleich" mit den JDM-Revo's: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4720395&postcount=8999

Gerade vom ersten Einsatz damit zurück (belohnt mit einem fetten Barsch). Herrlich das Teil! Weicher und leichtgängiger drehend als die Revo MGX - fast auf Luvias-Niveau und vor allem spürbar leichter andrehend. Wäre die Luvias 6,2:1 übersetzt würde Gleichstand herrschen was die Leichtgängigkeit angeht. Das Gewicht der Kurbel reicht um den Rotor in Bewegung zu setzen, eine MGX schaffte das nicht. Und an der Deez wackelt absolut nichts! Richtig gut verarbeitet, erstklassiger Bügelumschlag, suverän ohne Vibrationen und Klackgeräusche arbeitendes Getriebe, nicht zitternde Spule, kein Schleifen im Line-Roller wie bei der MagPro. So wie man es von PFJ eigentlich auch erwartet, und eine Augenweide dazu. Sie fühlt sich vom Anfassen her an wie eine 2500er Luvias ist fast genauso schwer, man merkt in keinster Weise im Trockenmodus, dass es sich um eine Vollmetallrolle handelt. Erst wenn das Metall draußen auskühlt bekommt man es ein wenig mit.

Vergiss die Mag Pro Extreme und besorg dir stattdessen lieber eine der folgenden Revo's solange es sie noch neu gibt:
Yabai, Deez, Studious, Revo LT-SH, Revo LT (letztere mit 5,2:1, alle anderen 6,2:1)


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Laut Shimano Webseite gibt's keine zweitspule dazu...

Komme aus NRW.

Edit: dann ist die mag pro wohl auch eher raus.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

ich schicke dir ne PN


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Da hier alle von Penn schwärmen... Ich hab da bislang nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht! Penn mag ja gut sein, wenn man "Stricke" als Schnur drauf macht! Aber bei feinen Schnüren gibts bei jedem Wurf ne Perücke... Absolut nervig!

lg Kuhni


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Oder doch einfach eine günstige Variante eines Herstellers und selber Hand anlegen (fetten bis der Arzt kommt)?


Meine Empfehlung, macht auch sonst weniger Stress und Blutdruck.

Wobei die Biomaster 4000 FB auch was herausgehoben feines für den Zweck war. Nur stört mich der Wormshaft prinzipiell, die Vorstellung 10+ Pfd kämpfende Fische an immer leichter werdenden Ruten und was macht dann die Rolle? Reicht mir hin.


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. September 2017)

...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



geomujo schrieb:


> Das Gewicht der Kurbel reicht um den Rotor in Bewegung zu sezen



Naja..das schafft sogar meine 40 Ocken Spro Passion XTR 

Dieser Leichtlauf unter Nullbelastung ist zwar gängig, sagt aber nicht aus wie die unter Last läuft.

Blender kannste mittlerweile nur im realen Betriebsmodus stellen..

Die neuen Shimano P4(Sahara und Co.) sind z.b. so ein Kandidat..laufen out of the Box 1a..kurbelste dann mit der 1000er einen 7 g Köder,bricht sie deutlich ein.

Dagegen waren die Vorgänger ohne Hagane und X-Ship Firlefanz die reinsten Winden.[emoji2]


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

So, inzwischen schwanke ich zwischen hochpreisiger Shimano à la Twinpower oder Stella (in der Hoffnung dass die dann lange geschmeidig läuft) oder aber einfach, robust und etwas rauer vom Lauf wieder eine Applause (bzw. die baugleiche Zalt Arc, da es die Applause ja so nicht mehr gibt)...

Shimano wäre halt ein Aufschlag von 275 bis 400%! Und das für einen etwas feineren Lauf aber die gleiche Funktionalität... |rolleyes


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Servus,

habe mir jetzt nicht alles durch gelesen, deshalb...
Wurde die Shimano Technium schon erwähnt?
Habe sie in verschieden Größen und schon lange im Einsatz. 
Bin vollauf zu frieden#6


----------



## geomujo (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Naja..das schafft sogar meine 40 Ocken Spro Passion XTR
> Dieser Leichtlauf unter Nullbelastung ist zwar gängig, sagt aber nicht aus wie die unter Last läuft.
> 
> Die neuen Shimano P4(Sahara und Co.) sind z.b. so ein Kandidat..laufen out of the Box 1a..kurbelste dann mit der 1000er einen 7 g Köder,bricht sie deutlich ein.
> ...



Das könnte dann im konkreten Fall an zu wenig Fett liegen, was ich in Bezug zu Shimano schon öfters gelesen habe, gerade bei den billigen Modellen.

Wie die Deez gefettet ist, lässt sich ja bereits in den ersten Bildern erahnen - sie trieft sie quasi vor Fett. Dass sie dennoch so leicht dreht spricht ganz klar für die Deez als gegen sie. Unter Last schwererer Köder und im Drill (33er Barsch) war keinerlei "Einbrechen" bemerkbar, trotz der hohen Übersetzung. Da ich aber in der Kombi ohnehin nur mit sehr feinen Schnüren unterwegs bin, ist die Last im Drill, auch wenn der Fisch sehr groß ist, doch sehr überschaubar und übersteigt selten die 1kg. Für die Deez wurde extra ein neues Drive-Gear konzipiert.

Heute hab ich noch die Revo Yabai geordert, in der Hoffnung noch eines der letzten verfügbaren Neumodelle zu bekommen. Dafür musste ich dann auch fast den UVP bezahlen - 33.000Yen. Für 20€ mehr hätt ich bereits eine Certate ordern können. Aber warum nicht auch mal etwas, was weder Lurenatic noch Nippon-Tackle im Programm haben


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



geomujo schrieb:


> Das könnte dann im konkreten Fall an zu wenig Fett liegen, was ich in Bezug zu Shimano schon öfters gelesen habe, gerade bei den billigen Modellen.



Kann ich ausschliessen..Patient wurde bereits von innen begutachtet

Im Gegenteil..die neuen aus der Klasse sind sogar überraschend gut gefettet..Menge und Konsistenz wirklich vorbildlich.

Diesen Einbruch unter Last kannte ich bis dato von den Excenter Shimanos auch so nicht..selbst eine hier noch rumliegende Nexave(und das ist weiss Gott keine Spontananlauf Rolle) packt das unter Last deutlich besser..

Und die ist als 1000er sogar noch kleiner als die neuen G-Free Body 1000er..die haben jetzt ca.2000er Daiwa Grösse.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

An die Technium habe ich auch mal gedacht.

Im Prinzip sind die Shimanos der mittleren bis oberen Preisklasse aber doch alle sehr ähnlich. Pro 30-50 Euro mehr gibt es 1-2 Kugellager mehr und 3-5g weniger an Gewicht.
Ob da jetzt Technium, Sustain, Biomaster, Vanquish, Stella oder was auch immer drauf steht, die techn. Daten/relevanten Ausstattungsdaten lesen sich alle gleich...
Oder habe ich da was übersehen?

Gibt es eigentlich auch Excenter-Shimanos oder haben die alle Wormshaft?

 Edit: Rolle sollte Lachstauglich sein, mit 1-2 kg Bremskraft kommt man da nicht weit... Und ob die wie von alleine dreht ist mir auch egal, muss nur halten und darf nicht zu viel wiegen. Sonst wird's unangenehm auf Dauer.


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Muss es eine Shimi sein? 

Nicht falsch verstehen - ich hab bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur Shimano Rollen daheim. Darunter auch eine alte Technium FA und eine neuere Technium FD..... Soll ich ehrlich sein. Die alte Technium läuft heute noch super und hat diverese Einsätze am Rhein und Mittelmeer hinter sich. Die neue sieht bischen schicker aus - aber ob die genau so lange durch hält? Die läuft nach 2 Saisons schon, wie meine gut 12 Jahre alte Technium FA..... 

Ich hab es schon mehrfach geschrieben - aber inzwischen bin ich eher auf der Daiwa Seite gelandet. Freams, Exceller und Caldia.... wobei P/L die goldene Freams wohl vorne liegt. Die Caldia ist sehr leicht.. kostet aber wieder bischen mehr.

 (Sorry erst eben den Anfang gelesen... tut mir Leid dass du Probleme mit den Daiwas hattest.... bei mir waren alle Daiwas ohne Probleme... sogar gefühlt besser im Lauf usw. als gleichpreisige Shimanos)...


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Ich sehe das mit Lachs kritisch... je nach Ausmaße der Silberbarren und wie hart man die Bremsen muss, könnte ne Standart 4000er Rolle von der Breme schon auf Dauer leiden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch Excenter-Shimanos oder haben die alle Wormshaft?



Excenter bis zur Nasci und Wormshaft ab Ultegra..


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

So, ich versuche mal zusammenzufassen. Wormshaft gilt ja im allgemeinen als eher anfällig, Excenter als Robuster.

Auf Lachs (allerdings nur "Kleinlachsfluss" in dem Fische >10 kg die Ausnahme sind) fische ich Geflochtene mit realen 10-12kg (angegeben 24 kg) und 35er bis 40er FC oder Mono vorgeschaltet.
Wenn einer der größeren Sorte eine Rausche runtergehen will, MUSS man den stoppen, sonst ist er garantiert weg. Bei der Gewaltbremsung (Spule mit der Hand mit etwas Gefühl mehr oder weniger festhalten) hat man eine kleine Chance.

Also würde ich eine Metallrolle mit Excentergetriebe vorziehen.


Die kurze Mittagspausen-Recherche hat ergeben: Excenter bei Shimano nur mit Plastikgehäuse. Metallrolle bei Shimano nur mit Wormshaft. (Trotz Wormshaft schwören ja viele auf die Stella auch wg. Robustheit... wie sieht das 1 oder 2 Preisklassen niedriger aus?) 

Daiwa ist doof.

Penn fettet zwar ordentlich, aber wenn da Gleitflächen zu tief gefräst sind und die Rolle schleift ist das auch nichts.

Abu ist momentan nix seit die Sorön vom markt ist.

Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme (= Patriarch Pflüger) ist eher auch fürs "leichte" fischen trotz großer Rolle bzw. untertriebener Modellgrößenbezeichnung.

Okuma habe ich mir noch keine Meinung gebildet. Aus den (schlecht übersetzten) Angaben werde ich nicht ganz schlau und das fachenglisch auf dem Bereich geht mir dann doch ab.

Cormoran/DAM/Sänger/usw. habe ich mir nicht angeschaut. Lohnt da ein Blick?


Ansonsten denke ich es wird es wohl (wieder) eine robuste Excenter Ryobi/Spro mit Alugehäuse werden müssen?! Spro Zalt Arc oder Ryobi AP Power (liest sich von den Daten exakt wie die Applause)


----------



## AndreiGeo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Also meiner Meinung nach sind die TwinPower, Sustain und Biomaster  schon ganz nah an was du suchst. Die Stella ist übertrieben teuer, da die Unterschiede zu den anderen eher schnick-schnack und 1-2 Kugellager sind. Die Arcs sind schon gute Rollen für den Preis, aber im Vergleich zu den oben genannten sind die schon schwächer vor allem im Verschleiß.


----------



## geomujo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

"Daiwa ist doof"
Dann aber auch Shimano! 

Abseits der beiden wird es verdammt eng was wirklich hochwertiges zu finden. Megabass und Apia basieren ja wie ich rausbekommen hab auch größtenteils auf Daiwa Modellen.

Bei PF gibt es sonst auch nur Krimskrams. Und eine schwere Salzwasserrolle aus den Staaten ist wohl auch das verkehrte.

Ich sags ja immer wieder: eine Neuauflage der Sorön wird allerhöchste Zeit

EDIT: es gäbe da noch die Favorite Sirius
Eine Vollmetallrolle mit sehr guter Lagerausstattung. Die hat sogar ein Rotor-Nut-Bearing was es bei Daiwa erst ab 350€ gibt. Allerdings die Farbe: Flip-Flop. Weiterer Punkt ist die Nicht Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland.
http://favorite-fishing.com/sirius-2/?lang=en


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Ich werde wohl mal gucken, was der lokale Dealer so da hat. Vielleicht gibt's ja noch ne Biomaster oder eine "alte" Sustain/Twinpower MIT E-Spule. Die neuen kommen alle ohne - ein Unding finde ich. Und wenn es nur ist, um erst die passende Menge Backing aufs Geflecht zu legen und dann auf die andere Spule richtig rum umzuspulen.

Insgesamt siehts eher düster aus was meine Bereitschaft angeht, vergleichsweise viel Geld für Shimano auszugeben.

Ich werde berichten, ob der lokale Dealer noch ein Schätzchen liegen hat oder ob ich doch bei Ryobi bleibe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



AndreiGeo schrieb:


> Die Arcs sind schon gute Rollen für den Preis, aber im Vergleich zu den oben genannten sind die schon schwächer vor allem im Verschleiß.


Also die Shimanos waren mal besser geschmiert ab Werk, und oft sind deren Exemplare ordentlich geschmiert. Das ist bei günstigeren Angeboten von Daiwa und Ryobi/Spro eben oft nicht so. Die Unzufrieden-Tendenz zeigt bei Rollen nun auch überall nach unten, wobei die Ansprüche ja auch unterschiedlich sind. Wenn ich manchmal fremde Rollen kurbele wundere ich mich nur kräftig ...

Von der Robustheit, Haltbarkeit und Powerwinch kann aber keine Shimano bis zur höchsten Preisklasse mithalten, sofern hohe Belastung auf eine gut geschmierte Rolle trifft. Die Getriebcrashfreudigkeit ist bei einfachen Wormshaft-Shimanos bisher nicht behoben.
Selbst die Stella-TP-SW Rollen können nur bremsen, aber nicht mehr einkurbeln. Diese gehen zwar nicht mehr kaputt, wenn man gegen einige Last versucht was einzukurbeln (hab ich probieren dürfen), eine Vollblockade im Getriebe ohne Selbstzerstörung ist zwar besser als eine mit Selbstzerstörung, aber beim Fight über die Rolle gibt es incl. Slammer keine Rolle, die einer ziemlich kleinen 4000er Rolle vom Stamme der Applausen her über ist. Fischgröße bis maximal ist öfter getestet worden. Und die gewartet praktisch ewig halten können, noch robuster ist nur eine Shakespeare Sigma 040  Model1980+  , die ich für Winters wieder einsetze, weil die immer gehen. Die Unterschiede über 25 Jahre Typen-Differenz und nun bei über 35 Jahren Stationärrollen sind eigentlich winzig - fast jede "Feature"-Verbesserung war eigentlich eine Verschlechterung, zumindest in der Zuverlässigkeit.


----------



## AndreiGeo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Ich habe 3 Arcs und bei allen drei habe ich die gleichen Probleme. Beim warten, also neufetten.. finde ich immer Metallpartikel. Das Fett ist silber, also schleift sich das Getriebe quasi unter Last. Vielleicht lag es an der Herstellungspartie (alle nach 2014 gekauft), aber bestimmt nicht weil die nicht genug Schmierstoff hatten.

PS: Du hast natürlich recht wegen Shimano: vieles wird in letzter Zeit nicht mehr auf ewig gebaut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Echte Unsauberkeiten nach der Fertigung, das ist nervig und geht ohne nacharbeiten entgraten polieren auch nicht weg. Muss man ran, was rubbelig wie eine Raspel ist, ist falsch.

Ein gewisser feiner Metallabrieb ist aber nach harter Nutzung auch normal, vor allem bei noch neuen Rollen, wo die endgültige Anpassung erst durch das laufen hingerieben wird. Bei den beschichteten Zahnrädern finde ich es viel schlimmer, wenn durch Last die Beschichtung durchgekratzt wird, das ist bei HE Daiwa Shimano dann richtig doof.

Ich hätte Rollen inzwischen eh lieber als Teiletüte Bausatz ala Ikea, dann müßte ich nicht immer alles erstmal säubern, weil die Werkschmiere ist bis auf wenigen Ausnahmen ja Müll, oder in der geringen Menge als Verschmutzung anzusehen. Und raus muss, möglichst restlos, da die Haltbarkeit davon immer schlechter wird und die eigene neue Schmiermansche nur stört. Unsauberkeit mit Vermischung wird hier leider schnell bestraft.

Mit den Lieferchargen über die Jahre gab es dann und wann ja schon böse Mecker, so sind schlechte Excenterräder (ZaltArc) oder auch schlechte Wormshaftzwischenräder (RedArc) ja von Boardies belegt.

Ich sehe ein Problem bei allen günstigen Rollen, und das ist so per dickem Daumen bei unter 150€ aktueller Händler-Verkaufspreis, dass eine Sortierung der erreichten Laufruhe in Rollen eventuell bis an den Endkunden weitergereicht wird. Die Hersteller hauen alles raus, was irgendwie laufen tut und aus ihrer Sicht somit funktioniert.
Ich habe schon von Händlern live gehört und bei den Rollen auch sehen können, dass sie aussortieren, und auch sagen das geht gleich zurück. Andere tun das nicht, und gerade im Onlinehandel oder nochmehr ebay können auch die "Gurken" vertickt werden. 
Und betrifft eigentlich alle Hersteller, wenigstens bei unter 150€ 

Wer blickt da im Einzelfall noch wirklich durch?


----------



## Köfi83 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich hab auch mal eine Frage und reihe mich da ein, ohne es so in die tiefe wissen zu wollen zwecks Material etc.

 Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Salzwassertauglichen Spinnrolle die ich sowohl hier bei uns auf Zander verwenden kann als auch nächstes Jahr am Atlantik auf den Kanaren.

 Ich weiß das diese schwerer ausfallen wird.
 Bis 200€ wäre ich bereit auszugeben, gerne auch günstigere die super sind.

 Danke und Gruß
 Köfi


----------



## Fr33 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Wie oft bist du denn im Salzwasser? bei 1-2mal würde ich ne normale Spinnrolle nehmen die dir zu sagt. Wenn du die Rolle im Salzwasser Einsatz jedesmal abends mit süßwasser Abspühlst usw. passiert da nix.


----------



## hans albers (29. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



> Von der Robustheit, Haltbarkeit und Powerwinch kann aber keine Shimano  bis zur höchsten Preisklasse mithalten, sofern hohe Belastung auf eine  gut geschmierte Rolle trifft. Die Getriebcrashfreudigkeit ist bei  einfachen Wormshaft-Shimanos bisher nicht behoben.
> Selbst die Stella-TP-SW Rollen können nur bremsen, aber nicht mehr  einkurbeln. Diese gehen zwar nicht mehr kaputt, wenn man gegen einige  Last versucht was einzukurbeln (hab ich probieren dürfen), eine  Vollblockade im Getriebe ohne Selbstzerstörung ist zwar besser als eine  mit Selbstzerstörung, aber beim Fight über die Rolle gibt es incl.  Slammer keine Rolle, die einer ziemlich kleinen 4000er Rolle vom Stamme  der Applausen her über ist. Fischgröße bis maximal ist öfter getestet  worden. Und die gewartet praktisch ewig halten können, noch robuster ist  nur eine Shakespeare Sigma 040  Model1980+  , die ich für Winters  wieder einsetze, weil die immer gehen. Die Unterschiede über 25 Jahre  Typen-Differenz und nun bei über 35 Jahren Stationärrollen sind  eigentlich winzig - fast jede "Feature"-Verbesserung war eigentlich eine  Verschlechterung, zumindest in der Zuverlässigkeit.




gut auf den punkt gebracht, det !


----------



## Purist (29. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> fast jede "Feature"-Verbesserung war eigentlich eine Verschlechterung, zumindest in der Zuverlässigkeit.



Das findest du überall, je mehr Technik (insbesondere High-Tech) in ein (altes) Produkt gesteckt wird, desto empfindlicher und kurzlebiger wird es. 

Altbewährt würde heute aber auch nicht mehr gut sein, schließlich würde man solche Modelle nicht mehr ohne Einsparungsmaßnahmen bauen, die zwangsläufig immer auf Kosten der Nutzungsdauer gehen.

Weil die Politik diesbezüglich nichts tun wird, bleibt einem als Verbraucher nur Gewährleistung und Garantie. Eigentlich dürfte man jedoch gar keine Angelrollen kaufen, auf die der Hersteller nicht mindestens 5 Jahre Garantie gibt, möglich wären gewiss auch 10 Jahre.


----------



## geomujo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



Purist schrieb:


> Eigentlich dürfte man jedoch gar keine Angelrollen kaufen, auf die der Hersteller nicht mindestens 5 Jahre Garantie gibt, möglich wären gewiss auch 10 Jahre.


Mein Reden!

http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/0/5,1,0,81,202__news-announcement.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
"was unsere beeindruckend reduzierten Service-Statistiken untermauern"

Ach, und warum gibt es keinerlei Garantieleistungen auf eine Certate die über das gesetzliche Mindestmaß hinaus gehen? Denke die sind so gut?!

5 Jahre volle Garantie ist da das Minimum was man bei einem solchen Preis und der Reputation "made in Japan" erwarten kann. Alles andere wäre eine Täuschung dem Kunden gegenüber - worin Daiwa (aber nicht nur Daiwa) ja spitze ist.

Bei PF hab ich nur 2 Jahre - die aber mit absoluter Gewissheit.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



geomujo schrieb:


> Bei PF hab ich nur 2 Jahre - die aber mit absoluter Gewissheit.



Gewiss ist bei PF leider nur die Serviceverschlechterung

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318561


----------



## geomujo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Meine Ersatzteilversorgung für die ausgemusterte Sorön letztes Jahr lief problemlos. Ok, mittlerweile sind nicht mehr ALLE Ersatzteile lieferbar. Aber Eine Verschlechterung des Services konnte ich so nicht feststellen. Wenn Ersatzteile und Austauschmodelle da sind bekommst du sie auch unbürokratisch. Bei alten Modellen (Sargus hat 1154...er Nummer, Sorön 1139...) wird's halt irgendwann schwierig.

Aber im Ausland sieht die Ersatzteilversorgung immer noch sehr gut aus für PF:
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/p...inning-reel-parts-c-186082_186231_186298.html
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/search_result.php?q=penn+sargus


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (30. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Nachdem die neueren Modelle von Daiwa und Shimano zwar vielleicht vom Leichtlauf aber nicht von der Haltbarkeit/Belastbarkeit überzeugen können und sonst auch nicht viel brauchbares unterwegs ist, bin ich wieder bei bewährtem gelandet... Eine Ganzmetall-Excenter-Ryobi (AP Power 4000 SLAR, scheint der Nachfolger der Applause zu sein)

Da ich ja an meinen Applauses schon "üben" konnte, wird die wohl auch direkt mal aufgeschraubt und auf Schmierung kontrolliert, bevor es ans Wasser geht.

Danke an alle, die sich mit Tipps und Erfahrungen an der Diskussion beteiligt haben. |wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Das die AP eine gegenüber der Applause geänderte Rücklaufsperre hat ist dir bekannt?

Der Sperrhebel rastet in der Rücklauf entsperrt Position nicht wie gewohnt ein sondern muss gegen Federdruck gehalten werden.

Falls du das alte System bevorzugst,schwenk auf die Ryobi Pro Target um.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (30. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Rücklaufsperre ist bei mir quasi immer in der gesperrten Position, kommt mir also eher entgegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Rücklaufsperre ist bei mir quasi immer in der gesperrten Position, kommt mir also eher entgegen.


Die Vorzugsfederstellung Rücklaufhemmung finde ich auch gut #6, im Boot und beim Waten!

Im Boot hat man sehr oft beim kurzen Ablegen der Rute mit Rolle bei unten angebrachten Hebelchen ohne Vorzugsrückstellung eine unbemerkte Ausschaltung, und dann eine lange Nase bei einem tollen Biss u. Anschlag, wenn man nicht damit rechnet ...    wollte die Hebelchen schon mal ganz wegmassakrieren.


----------



## hans albers (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



> wollte die Hebelchen schon mal ganz wegmassakrieren.





....


----------



## Mefomaik (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Also ich habe (auch für dein beschriebenen)Bereich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Shimano Biomaster und der Daiwa Certate 3000 gemacht!
Beides aber  die Vorgänger Modelle...

Ich habe allg. bei vielen neueren Modellen noch kein Vertrauen, habe aber der neuen Stradic hagane mal ne Chance gegeben!

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mefomaik (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Achja, das es keine fast Ersatzspulen mehr dazu gibt nervt mich auch[emoji21]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Achja, das es keine fast Ersatzspulen mehr dazu gibt nervt mich auch[emoji21]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk



Ist doch bei dem Meisten so. #h


----------



## Mefomaik (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Die wissen schon warum....

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpinningFly (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Hey Ingo,

Ich würde die Spro Dassault 3000 als Empfehlung nennen. Diese habe mich mir Anfang des Jahres auf einer Messe geholt und bin jetzt sehr zufrieden. Sie hat eine weite Spule und ist auch im Lauf recht ruhig für ihre Preisklasse. Des weiteren soll sie Salzwasser tauglich sein. 
Fische sie sehr gerne und sie hat eine gute Habtik.
Hab sie bei Ebay gefunden für inzwischen besseres Geld wie ich auf der Messe zahlte.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-...0b4a2815e0aa417121bfabffff5a99%257Ciid%253A12

Gruß SpinningFly

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Die Ryobi TT Power / AP Power (selbst die Ryobi Seite gibt beide Bezeichnungen für die gleiche Rolle an) ist angekommen.

Auf den ersten Blick absolut baugleich mit der schon sehr guten Applause.

Auf den zweiten Blick einige Detailverbesserungen:
- statt Klappkurbel (formschlüssig) die auf der Gegenseite verkontert wird gibt es jetzt eine Klappkurbel (kraftschlüssig) die direkt ins Getriebe geschraubt wird, also quasi Null Spiel
- der Kubelknauf fasst sich angenehmer an und hat wesentlich weniger Spiel
- ein zusätzliches Kugellager im rechten Gehäusedeckel (Lagerung Getriebe) statt einer Kunststoffbuchse
- der Rücklaufhebel springt durch Federkraft automatisch wieder in die gesperrt-Position
- Carbon Bremsscheiben statt Filz
- dezente Optik in Silber/Schwarz statt des eher kitschigen Silber/Gold

Die Leichtläufigkeit deutet allerdings leider auf die inzwischen übliche Minimalstschmierung hin. Wird also nachher erstmal aufgeschraubt und ordentlich gefettet.

Alles in allem bin ich ziemlich begeistert. Bin froh keine Shimano/Daiwa gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Eine Einschraubkurbel ist auf jeden Fall was an Veränderung, danke für das Detail!


----------



## schuahcremesepp (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Danke, dass du hier eine Rückmeldung zur Rolle gibst!
Da mir meine 3000er Legalis an meiner Hechtrute total auf den Geist geht (miserable Bremse, selbst nach Einbau von Carbonbremsscheiben und schwergängiger Lauf) wird die wohl demnächst gegen eine AP-Power 4000 getauscht. Die etwas niedrigere Übersetzung kommt mir dabei auch entgegen, da ich viel mit druckvollen Ködern fische.
Könntest du evtl. noch was zur Größe der Rolle sagen? Entspricht die 4000er Ryobi in etwa einer 3000er Daiwa?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Die 4000er ist Ryobi-typisch ist etwas kleiner als eine 3000er Daiwa.


----------



## schuahcremesepp (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*

Alles klar danke dir!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Auf den zweiten Blick einige Detailverbesserungen:
> - statt Klappkurbel (formschlüssig) die auf der Gegenseite verkontert wird gibt es jetzt eine Klappkurbel (kraftschlüssig) *die direkt ins Getriebe geschraubt wird*, also quasi Null Spiel



Die Information zur eingeschraubten Kurbel halte ich für Blödsinn und falsch.

Die Rolle ist nichts anderes als eine anders angemalte Blue Arc mit wenigen Änderungen, die nicht erwähnenswert sind.
Nach so vielen Jahren werden die Formen auch ausgenudelt sein, um es in Anglerdeutsch auszudrücken.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juli 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> *AW: Spinnrolle gesucht (mal wieder) nach diverse Enttäuschungen*
> 
> Die Information zur eingeschraubten Kurbel halte ich für Blödsinn und falsch....



Trifft aber zu!
Das ist eine der marginalen Änderungen, die auch bei den mehr oder minder baugleichen Spro- Modellen vorgenommen wurden.
Die allseits bekannte Red Arc kommt jetzt(Modell 2019) auch mit Einschraubkurbel daher.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Juli 2019)

Ja, das stimmt. Da muss ich Salmoniden-Fan nachträglich Recht geben.
Sorry deswegen!

Anstatt es bei dieser Detailverbesserung zu belassen, wurde die Rolle an anderer Stelle meiner Meinung massiv verschlechtert, so das sie zumindest für Freunde der Applause und Blue Arc wahrscheinlich uninteressant geworden ist, denn billige Plastikrollen gibt es wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Bilch (22. Juli 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Anstatt es bei dieser Detailverbesserung zu belassen, wurde die Rolle an anderer Stelle meiner Meinung massiv verschlechtert, so das sie zumindest für Freunde der Applause und Blue Arc wahrscheinlich uninteressant geworden ist, denn billige Plastikrollen gibt es wie Sand am Meer.


Was genau sollte denn verschlechtert sein? (wir sprechen hier von der ersten Generation der TT/AP Power, die von dem Markt schon fast verschwunden ist).


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Juli 2019)

Ich spreche von dem, was aktuell unter gleichem Namen aus der Spritzgussmaschine fällt. 
Die haben auch die Einschraubkurbel.


----------



## Bilch (22. Juli 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich spreche von dem, was aktuell unter gleichem Namen aus der Spritzgussmaschine fällt.
> Die haben auch die Einschraubkurbel.


Zwar nur teilweise, Alu-Körper haben sie immer noch. Aber am sonsten hast Du volkommen recht. Leider ist Ryobi hier keine Ausnahme. Zur Zeit gibt es auf dem Markt keine Voll Alu Rolle zum soliden Preis (mit E-Spule )


----------



## alexpp (22. Juli 2019)

Bei den üblichen Spinnrollen sollte der Rotor so leicht wie möglich sein und natürlich die zu erwartenden Belastungen aushalten. Mit schwererem Rotor lässt sich die Rolle spürbar schwerer starten und abbremsen. Das ist bei der neuen Stradic FL zu beobachten, deren Rotor ist schwerer als bei der Stradic FB. Das neue Getriebe trägt vielleicht ihren Teil dazu bei. Deshalb ist die Stradic FL für mich uninteressant. Ansonsten eine sehr gute Rolle mit paar Verbesserungen.


----------



## Basros (23. Juli 2019)

Moinsen,
also ich fische seit Jahren sehr gerne die Penn Sargus, in diversen Größen- Bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Auch im Salzwasser der Ostsee top, sogar wenn man mal das Abspülen mit Süsswasser vergisst, verzeiht die einem die Fehler.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Zwar nur teilweise, Alu-Körper haben sie immer noch. Aber am sonsten hast Du volkommen recht. Leider ist Ryobi hier keine Ausnahme. Zur Zeit gibt es auf dem Markt keine Voll Alu Rolle zum soliden Preis (mit E-Spule )



Ryobi ist nur noch ein Label, die wenigsten hier werden noch eine wirkliche Ryobi-Rolle besitzen, denn seit min. Jahr 2000 ist die Produktion eingestellt und der Bereich verkauft.
Rollen wie RedArc und Nachfolger sind alle keine Ryobis mehr, kommt alles aus den Haibo-Werken in China, wo quasi jede 3.Rolle herkommt.
Gerade diese Bauart ist ein Massenmodell aus dem Baukasten wie kein andres, wo sich selbst Konkurrenzkonzerne dran bedienen.

Ich denke sogar das gerade diese Korpusbauweise so ziemlich das erfolgreichste Modell der letzten 20 Jahre ist.

Vollmetall brauchts heute an leichten Spinnruten nicht mehr, die Materialien sind robust genug. Ich hab jedenfalls in ü30 Jahren Kunststoffrollenbau nicht einen einzigen geschrottenen Rotor gesehen, selbst an größeren Rollenmodellen nicht.


----------



## Bilch (23. Juli 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ryobi ist nur noch ein Label, die wenigsten hier werden noch eine wirkliche Ryobi-Rolle besitzen, denn seit min. Jahr 2000 ist die Produktion eingestellt und der Bereich verkauft.
> Rollen wie RedArc und Nachfolger sind alle keine Ryobis mehr, kommt alles aus den Haibo-Werken in China, wo quasi jede 3.Rolle herkommt.
> Gerade diese Bauart ist ein Massenmodell aus dem Baukasten wie kein andres, wo sich selbst Konkurrenzkonzerne dran bedienen.
> 
> ...


Ich habe eine kleine Recherche gemacht. Genau wie Du schreibst, hat Ryobi Ltd. ihre Angelabteilung im Jahr 2000 verkauft. Und zwar an die Japanische Johshuya Co. Ltd. Diese Firma hat dann im Jahr 2008 mit der Weihai Ryobi International Trading Co. aus China eine Abmachung geschlossen, dass die Weihai Ryobi Int. autorisiert ist, Ryobi Angelzubehör weltweit (außer Japan) zu verkaufen.

Die Website von dieser Firma scheint schon seit Jahren nicht mehr updated zu sein. Die berühmten Modelle wie Zauber, Applause und Ecusima sind (immer) noch aufgeführt.

Ryobi is wirklich nur ein Label, aber wer immer schon unter diesem Label Rollen produziert(e), hat ein paar sehr gute Rollen auf den Markt gebracht. Leider macht er das anscheinend nicht mehr.

Muss mich mal in der Zukunft auch über andere Firmen ein Bisschen erkundigen – DAM, Penn usw.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juli 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Diese Firma hat dann im Jahr 2008 mit der Weihai Ryobi International Trading Co. aus China eine Abmachung geschlossen, dass die Weihai Ryobi Int. autorisiert ist, Ryobi Angelzubehör weltweit (außer Japan) zu verkaufen.



Ist etwas komplexer, denn die Autorisation beläuft sich lediglich darauf, Angelzubehör unter dem Label "Ryobi" zu verkaufen, Japan ausgeschlossen (aufgrund etwas anderer Gesetze wie anderswo)




Bilch schrieb:


> Muss mich mal in der Zukunft auch über andere Firmen ein Bisschen erkundigen – DAM, Penn usw.



DAM war bis einige Jahre vor der Insolvenz (also die alte ursprüngliche DAM) noch teilweise Hersteller, ne gewisse Teileherstellung war bereits schon da ausgelagert.
Mit der Neuformierung ist DAM eigentlich nur noch ein Vollsortimentler, wie es zb Cormoran und Balzer schon immer sind...also Einkaufen bei anderen und labeln lassen.
Da kommt nichts aus eigener Produktion, eben auch weil es für ein Vollsortimentler nicht mehr tragbar ist.

Penn ist ne andre Geschichte, nen sehr großer Teil (ein kleiner Teil produziert noch im Mutterland USA) gehört zu Pure Fishing, welche auch einige andre bekannte Marken unterhalten. Und unter diesen Labels innerhalb eines Konzerns werden auch nahezu gleiche OEM-Rollen wie Freiwild getauscht, halt nur mit anderem Label.
Mitunter gibt es auch Labels, die nur auf bestimmten Märkten angeboten werden, wie zb auch BlackCat als rein europäische Marke, aber dennoch baugleich mit Fin-Nor.

Es gibt und gab aber auch einige OEM-Modelle, die nicht nur innerhalb einer Konzernmutter unter den Tochterlabels getauscht wurden, sondern eben auch an andre Konzernmütter verkauft wurden.
Das prominenteste Modell ist eben jenes, welches hierzulande als RedArc, Ecusima etc. bekannt ist.
Penn brachte daraus ein Modell raus und gehört zu Pure Fishing, von Fin-Nor gabs ebenfalls ein baugleiches Modell, obwohl dieses Label zu einem völlig anderen Mutterkonzern gehört.
Im Prinzip findest du jede Rolle die mit Ryobi gelabelt ist, auch irgendwo woanders, sei es Tubertini (Italien), Hart (Spanien), Pelzer (Deutschland) um nur mal ein paar hierzulande bekannte Labels (denn was andres isses nicht) zu nennen.

Im Prinzip kann sich jeder so seine Rolle labeln lassen, sofern deine Einkaufsmarge hoch genug ist, schreibt der Chinese dir alles drauf.


----------



## alexpp (24. Juli 2019)

Das alles ist unschön, wenn man das alles weiß, hat man eigentlich nicht wirklich Lust die Marken zu kaufen.
Bei Rollen bin ich klar pro Shimano und Ruten hauptsächlich Daiwa und Shimano, hoffe, die produzieren noch größtenteils selber.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Juli 2019)

Hallo,



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> kommt alles aus den Haibo-Werken in China


Entscheiden tut aber der Importeur/ die Marke, ob mit Metall, oder mit Plastikrotor geliefert wird.
Es gibt doch auch noch eine Marke, die im Forellenteichbereich fast alles kopiert und als Eigenentwicklung ausgibt, was irgendwo zu finden ist.
Die haben, wie einige andere auch, ebenfalls Applause- / Zauberklone im Programm; meinen Informationen  zufolge aber mit Metallrotor.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vollmetall brauchts heute an leichten Spinnruten nicht mehr


Das trifft auf dich zu.


----------



## Bilch (24. Juli 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Entscheiden tut aber der Importeur/ die Marke, ob mit Metall, oder mit Plastikrotor geliefert wird.
> Es gibt doch auch noch eine Marke, die im Forellenteichbereich fast alles kopiert und als Eigenentwicklung ausgibt, was irgendwo zu finden ist.
> Die haben, wie einige andere auch, ebenfalls Applause- / Zauberklone im Programm; meinen Informationen  zufolge aber mit Metallrotor.


Das würde ich sehr gerne wissen, welche Marke das ist.


----------



## alexpp (24. Juli 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> ...Das trifft auf dich zu.


Nicht nur auf ihn, das trifft in besonderem Maße auf mich zu.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Juli 2019)

Dann seid ihr ja schon zu zweit.


----------



## alexpp (24. Juli 2019)

Und ganz sicher in der Mehrheit. Kurbele mal an einer alten Rolle mit einem schweren Rotor und dann an einer Stradic FB, dann weißt du bescheid.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juli 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Entscheiden tut aber der Importeur/ die Marke, ob mit Metall, oder mit Plastikrotor geliefert wird.



Spielt letztlich keine Rolle (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), solange wie es Baukastensysteme bleiben, wo man sich nach Gusto bedienen kann.
Metall sagt erstmal noch nicht viel aus, weder über Materialzusammensetzung noch Formbeständigkeit.
Der Rotor kann aus ganz einfachen Aludruckguss bestehen, oder auch Legierungen mit Magnesiumanteilen.
Solche Rollen gab es übrigens auch schon Ende der 70er Jahre, als Rotoren noch weit entfernt davon waren, gut ausbalanciert zu sein.

Kunststoffrotoren müssen sich dabei auch nicht verstecken, denn es geht beileibe nicht mehr allein darum ob Metall oder Kunststoff, sondern Detailarbeit in Form und Design.
Gerade die Rotoren haben in den letzten 20 Jahren mehr Innovationen erlebt wie kaum ein andres Bauteil an einer Rolle.

Natürlich hat beides seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber letztlich bestimmt ganz einfach der Kunde in der Masse was produziert wird.
Und da sind Produkte, die einen deutlich erhöhten Arbeits-und auch Materialaufwand inkl. Fertigungskontrolle mitbringen nicht zwingend die Margenbringer, also lukrativ für den Hersteller.

Was jeder einzelne bevorzugt und lieber kauft, bleibt seine Entscheidung, der Markt bedient jedes Geschmäckle.
Nur sollte man es dann auch als persönliche Vorliebe so dastehen lassen und sie nicht anderen überpropfen wollen, denn es gibt nichts wo sich nicht irgendein plausibles Gegenargument finden lässt.


----------

